# ventnor pier



## bigapple (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone fished ventnor pier lately? Want to come down from Philly to fish, but haven't heard much about the pier, thanks, Al


----------



## roseofsharon7 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ventnor fishing pier*

The pier is under construction right now, I was told that it will be completed by the beggining of august. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

roseofsharon7 said:


> The pier is under construction right now, I was told that it will be completed by the beggining of august. :fishing:


welcome to the family.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

any updates?


----------

